# 12v TV recomendation please



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I was all set to order a Meos 12v TV from wedodigital but after reading the thread on this site have decided to ask if anyone has experience of a problem free TV + DVD system that works consistently on 12v.It appears that the Meos is rather sensitive to volt changes


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have never had a prblem with my TV its a Meos and also got it from wedo too


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Avtex

But must say paid nearly the same as the 30 inch flat screen I bought for the spare room. It does the job lovely and picks up reeption when others cant. We only have the mushroom aerial on top as well.

Sonja


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

tattytony said:


> I have never had a prblem with my TV its a Meos and also got it from wedo too


Likewise - although we did have a problem with the DVD eject system but "wedo" changed it for a new set without quesion - and very promptly.
Ours is the 15.4" screen


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've had a MEOS tv/dvd set that was in our last van and now transferred to our latest. Never had a moments problem with it in two years.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Our Meos 15.4 is all that we would wish for. Why pay more.........


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a Grundig 12V 19" LCD TV that so far hasn't missed a beat.

It was a refurb (probably ex-Argos) for about 110 pounds on eBay. Note that it is not advertised as a 12V TV, but it has a 12V adapter, and has worked perfectly in our Hobby at voltages varying from 14.4V to 12V.

Model is: GU19WDVD3

Ebay link:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....67734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3213wt_1137

We've only had it for a little over a month, but we've been travelling continuously, and it has had heavy use by the kids.

David


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have a 12.4" MEOS TV/DVD and must say I am well impressed. No problems and the viewing angle for me is excellent.
Ian


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The beauty of the Meos is that it only uses 20 watts of power, equalling 1.75 amps. We never use hookups so this is quite an important point for us.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got a 15in widescreen TV with Freeview and Dvd player from Richer sounds cost £99 or £109 with 5 year warranty . Works on 12V as well , just plugged in my Clarke cig jump starter lead and works fine.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Also no problem with Meos (20") through wedodigital after 1 year.

But 20" seems to draw 3.0amps

Geoff


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

I just measured the current drawn by the Grundig (which is supplied with a 5A 12V adapter which I've kept but haven't needed to use yet) - on HDMI (playing a movie with Apple TV) it was drawing about 2.8A, playing a DVD, about 3.2A.

Not too bad for a 19" display really, although I'm sure there are a lot better.

My wife didn't want a TV at all, so there was no way I could slip the cost of an Avtex under the radar, but the Grundig is great for the money - it works well on the move too, which helps keep the kids (and parents) sane.

The van came with a 15" Cello DVD/TV already in place, but it struggled reading DVDs - and draws nearly as much current as the Grundig.

David


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Well after much consideration and lots of real life experience (this site is SO good and informative) we have ordered the 20inch Meos 12v TV.

It should arrive today and we'll be testing it out asap - I'll add to the knowledge and post our findings on the site.

Thanks all


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

gj 1023 wrote--I just got a 15in widescreen TV with Freeview and Dvd player from Richer sounds cost £99 or £109 with 5 year warranty

I was thinking about looking at this tv, what is your opinion of it? Have you tried recording via the usb? How is the viewing angle on the screen and do you suffer with reflections on the screen?


----------

